# &gt; Oldtimer &lt; Spieleklassiker von Max Design gesucht!



## marvin81 (13. April 2006)

Hallo Fans,

leider findet man im Inet kaum noch etwas zu dem Spiel!
Man kann es ja noch nicht mal mehr irgendwo kaufen.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, an solch einen Klassiker ranzukommen?

Danke!

MfG


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. April 2006)

Nur weil es einen Titel nicht mehr im Handel gibt bedeutet es nicht, daß man diesen einfach aus dem Netz saugen darf. So lange der Hersteller / Entwickler das Game nicht selber kostenlos ins Netz stellt bzw. die Einwilligung gibt sind solche Downloads ein Verstoß gegen das Copyright. (Gilt für 75 Jahre).
Hier im Thread findet man eine ganze Reihe an Freeware-Spielen. Darunter sind auch einige Klassiker wie z.B. GTA, welche offiziell freigegeben wurden.
Links zu irgendwelchen Seiten, wo alte Klassiker in Massen angeboten werden sind hier auf der Seite nicht erwünscht. Daher wird dir leider nichts anderes übrig bleiben als z.B. bei eBay zu schauen.


----------



## Ping2 (13. April 2006)

@Nali_WarCow:
Was hast Du für eine verdorbene Phantasie?   
Marvin81 hat doch von "aus dem Netz saugen" gar nix geschrieben.

Übrigens, dass mit der Einwilligung ist bei den ganzen Spielen, bei denen der Hersteller/Entwickler nicht mehr existiert, wohl nicht so einfach...

@Marvin81:
Gib es ruhig zu, Du willst das Spiel nur wegen dem Inhalt der einen Schublade   

Ping2


----------



## marvin81 (13. April 2006)

@nali_warcow

Ich habe in der Tat nichts von saugen geschrieben, und wäre auch bereit das Spiel auf dem legalen Weg zu beschaffen. Das war sogar meine Absicht!
Bei ebay gibt es das jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. April 2006)

marvin81 am 13.04.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @nali_warcow
> 
> Ich habe in der Tat nichts von saugen geschrieben, und wäre auch bereit das Spiel auf dem legalen Weg zu beschaffen. Das war sogar meine Absicht!
> Bei ebay gibt es das jedenfalls nicht!


Ich habe dir ja auch in keinster Weise unterstellt, daß du es nur für lau haben willst. Nur zeigt leider die Erfahrung in anderen Threads über alte Spiele, daß sonst sehr schnell entsprechende Links im Thread auftauchen. Daher die Info vorweg an dich und auch an alle andern Leser des Threads. Auch in der Hoffnung mal nicht etliche Beiträge bei dem Thema bearbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## marvin81 (13. April 2006)

Und? Kann mir wer helfen?

Mfg


----------



## Bonkic (13. April 2006)

marvin81 am 13.04.2006 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Kann mir wer helfen?
> 
> Mfg



bei ebay 3,33 :


http://cgi.ebay.de/Oldtimer-erlebte-Geschichte-Teil-II-Neu-OVP_W0QQitemZ8794951325QQcategoryZ8179QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nixibus (13. April 2006)

vielleicht findest du was zu "motor city", so hieß imo die englische version... viel glück!



			
				ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Systemanforderung:
> 
> MS-DOS/CD-ROM:
> 
> ...


----------



## lordblizzard (13. April 2006)

marvin81 am 13.04.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ebay gibt es das jedenfalls nicht!



Handelt es sich zufällig um dieses Spiel

AHHH Bonkic


----------



## Goddess (13. April 2006)

Wenn Du es unbedingt willst, kannst Du dir die Spiele-Sammlung "Gold-Games 1" bei Ebay ersteigern. Die Auktion endet am 16.04 also solltest Du dich beeilen. Du kannst Dir auch dieses Projekt vor merken. _Es wird ein "Online-Clone" von Oldtimer._


----------

